# Help translation



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Getting there but wtf does this mean

SPAPARA PODER CONTINUAR, DEBE ESCRIBIR EN EL ESPACIO RESERVADO QUE PALABRA DE LA LISTA SE CORRESPONDE CON 23-5 (Dieciocho - Cedro - Madroño - Cinco - Nectarina) ERRORES EN EL FORMULARIO Por favor, corrige los siguientes errores antes de continuar: Validación incorrecta: Dieciocho cedro madrono cinco nectarina no pertenece a la familia 23-5. :nono:

I expect it’s a code but I can’t work out the puzzle 

PARA PODER CONTINUAR, DEBE ESCRIBIR EN EL ESPACIO RESERVADO QUE PALABRA DE LA LISTA SE CORRESPONDE CON Idioma
(Veintiuno - Patinaje - Francés - Pared - Araña)

This is the new test


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Ignore got it they’ve got my wrong phone number :blah::blah:

Back to see how to change contact details


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

I think "CON" translates as "WITH". No need to thank me, just glad to be of some help.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Is that a math problem? 23 - 5 = 18


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

lorort said:


> Is that a math problem? 23 - 5 = 18


Actually they were really easy I just went into Spanish translation panic mode. Government sites terrify me, I’m always concerned I’ll press the wrong button and I’ll get a message sayin

Thank you for de registering from , healthcare, social security and your membership of Spain 
🤣😱🤣


----------

